# Super Reds Breeding



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I know that there aren't that many large super reds out there (breedable ones), but do you think they can be bred in a home aquarium? They are still pygo nattereri, so I would think its possible. Do you think it would be as hard as trying to breed caribas (very hard)? And lastly, would their offspring be just as aggressive in nature? I think I would like to experiment once my supers get bigger and try to get them to breed.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i'd like to know as well.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i cant see why not it may be a bit harder than your std red but why shouldn't they 
dixon


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

yeah i dont see why not


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

tecknik said:


> And lastly, would their offspring be just as aggressive in nature?


 Super reds aren't agressive by nature...
Imho. they seem agressive compared to their tank-raised cousins because they are wild-caught, thus having experienced much fiercer competition for food: being a docile/lame/unagressive redbellied piranha in the wild won't make you last long (Darwin says hi...







)

I don't know if people have bred wildcaught reds, but if so, I don't think it's impossible to breed those super reds, _if_ the conditions are right...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Sep 30 2003, 02:23 PM
> QUOTE (tecknik @ Sep 21 2003, 05:54 AM)
> And lastly, would their offspring be just as aggressive in nature?
> 
> ...


I think they have been bred, but probably intermixed with others not reticulated. I say this because in some fry I have seen over the years, the reticulated pattern is in some and not others. Which supports Fink and his remarks about the body spotting being scattered within populations.


----------

